# Left after 24+ years



## Ray3 (Mar 17, 2007)

After 24+ years, I just left DTV and the $151/mo. bill 3 weeks ago. I expect the bill would increase next month on my anniversary as it has over the last several years. Cutting the cord has been on my mind for a couple of years, but a relatively simple and comprehensive solution hadn’t been available.

My requirements were to have all of the channels we watch, a channel guide, DVR, on-demand capability, local channels, no need for an OTA antenna and no contract. And it HAD to be simple for my wife to deal with.

With my DTV contract commitment ending in October, I did my annual research and was surprised to find that everything I needed was finally available, but in 2 places. The short version is that YouTube TV gave me almost everything I needed, including locals, for $65/mo. However, there were a handful of channels, including Hallmark (a must-have for the wife), that were missing. A friend suggested that I look at Philo TV. Bingo! For $20/mo., I got all of the channels missing from YTTV AND THREE Hallmark channels. 

I did Trials for both YTTV and Philo and stressed tested them over a weekend on my AppleTVs and Roku Ultras (I have separate setups in the great room and basement). Both worked great. I have URC MX-950 programmable remotes and use them instead of the Apple remotes. The Roku remotes were simple and easier, so that’s what we decided to use. The wife is very pleased with the changeover and the transition has gone smoothly. 

A promotion for signing up for YTTV included a Chromecast with Google TV and it should be here in a couple of days. After reading reviews, I am anxious to test out the ability to add all of our streaming services to the Chromecast and use voice commands to control it all.

There are plusses and minuses between this new setup and DTV, but after 3 weeks, I like the new setup better. Just a matter of getting used to the differences. The only DTV feature I really miss is a previous channel button. I was also surprised to see that the PQ has noticeably improved on my 4K TVs. At a total of $85, I am saving $66/mo. I am glad I made the switch and hope the information is useful to somebody.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ray3 said:


> After 24+ years, I just left DTV and the $151/mo. bill


That $151 didn't include internet?


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Include internet? It's 2020. I am fully aware that some people live in areas with poor internet and some have money issues and those are a subset of people. However factoring in the cost of internet in the "cost" of cutting the cord is a silly argument. I had internet before I cut the cord and still have internet. Dumped DTV 3 years ago. Did Sling for awhile and loved it but it did not have locals. Switched to YouTube TV a bit over a year ago and it's perfect for me. We did add in Philo for the wife as the OP noted for some channels she deemed "must have." I was tired of the call in to get discounts game, the HD fee, box fee, RSN fees, Whole Home fee, and archaic package structure.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Ray3 said:


> After 24+ years, I just left DTV and the $151/mo. bill 3 weeks ago. I expect the bill would increase next month on my anniversary as it has over the last several years. Cutting the cord has been on my mind for a couple of years, but a relatively simple and comprehensive solution hadn't been available.
> 
> My requirements were to have all of the channels we watch, a channel guide, DVR, on-demand capability, local channels, no need for an OTA antenna and no contract. And it HAD to be simple for my wife to deal with.
> 
> ...


It's not a "1 button" solution but when watching something live on YTTV, if you click on the down direction on your d-pad 3 times you will get to a row of tiles across the bottom of the screen. The first 4 tiles are the last 4 channels you tuned followed by the rest of your live channels in your custom guide order. I find it very handy when flipping between multiple live channels...


----------



## Ray3 (Mar 17, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> That $151 didn't include internet?


Unfortunately, it did not include internet. I also didn't have any premium movie packages or NFL. What I DID have was a whole bunch of extra charges that I no longer have - DVR, Whole House, extra receiver, etc.


----------



## Ray3 (Mar 17, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> It's not a "1 button" solution but when watching something live on YTTV, if you click on the down direction on your d-pad 3 times you will get to a row of tiles across the bottom of the screen. The first 4 tiles are the last 4 channels you tuned followed by the rest of your live channels in your custom guide order. I find it very handy when flipping between multiple live channels...


I also found that being able to arrange (and hide) channels is pretty useful. I put the two channels we watch the most at the top of the list and it is easy enough to switch them.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Ray3 said:


> I also found that being able to arrange (and hide) channels is pretty useful. I put the two channels we watch the most at the top of the list and it is easy enough to switch them.


The ability to customize the YTTV guide is huge from a usability perspective IMHO.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Include internet? It's 2020. I am fully aware that some people live in areas with poor internet and some have money issues and those are a subset of people. However factoring in the cost of internet in the "cost" of cutting the cord is a silly argument. I had internet before I cut the cord and still have internet. Dumped DTV 3 years ago. Did Sling for awhile and loved it but it did not have locals. Switched to YouTube TV a bit over a year ago and it's perfect for me. We did add in Philo for the wife as the OP noted for some channels she deemed "must have." I was tired of the call in to get discounts game, the HD fee, box fee, RSN fees, Whole Home fee, and archaic package structure.


Did they give a killer deal to try to keep your business or did they just say goodbye?


----------



## Ray3 (Mar 17, 2007)

mitchflorida said:


> Did they give a killer deal to try to keep your business or did they just say goodbye?


It was a short discussion. I called and asked the rep if I was under any contract commitment. He said "One Minute please" and transferred me directly to what turned out to be Customer retention and after some small talk about the Steelers, the young man asked why I was canceling (I had not used the word cancel to that point).

I asked if I was now in the Retention group and he said yes. I told him that after years of incredibly escalating pricing, that I had made the decision to cancel. He then started through his script to run down the streaming and would have, I assume, followed with the benefits of D* and some short term band-aid/killer deal credit to my sizeable monthly hit. Probably with a new contract commitment. Since I had researched the subject to death and had already made my decision, I gently stopped him, said I understood his job was to convince me to stay and explained we weren't going to do any of that. I then asked him to process the cancellation of my account and what equipment I needed to return This was followed by a couple of "Yeah, but" s but then we finished it off.

The only disappointment was that he told me that the service would be turned off on 11/12, but it was turned off the next day, 10/27. Thankfully I had everything set up to go for the streaming, so it was no big deal AND I ended up with a credit that will yield a check for the remaining part of the canceled month.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll listen to them. But I've been trialing FuboTV for the past week and am 90% sure I'll make the switch. It has all my priority channels though I would like the Turner Channels returned to the line-up. The biggest liability I see so far is sound....which surprises me. I have a 5.1 system and FuboTV can't use that. With Roku Ultra everything is upconverted to 4k and it does a surprisingly excellent job of that. I think I may go one month with both Fubo and DTV to be sure. YTTV may have been a contender with the NHL Network.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The only live streaming service with DD5.1 audio is ATT TV & ATT TV Now. All the rest are stereo only. It is a fairly constant complaint in many forums.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

And that is the reason I didnt switch to YouTubeTV when quit comcast. Between finding streaming services that send 1080i/p and Dolby, it just isnt worth it me. For $65 to $85 per month for a streaming service, the least they could do is give you the whole signal. Ill stay with DirecTv.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I found the picture better than DTV on Fubo/Roku. I can't figure out why the native resolution is going to 1080i on DTV but the 720p signal (Fubo) is at least as good. And then Roku upcoverts everything to 4k. Picture is excellent to me. If I want my 4k/HDR fix I tune into Netflix. Of course audio remains the problematic part of these streaming services. Depending on how important it is to you, it can be a deal breaker.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I’m currently with ATT TV and like the service but will cancel most likely in April when my 1st year is up and the price more than doubles.

Really thinking to not replace it with any live streaming service since I can get nearly all I want to watch with a combo of Hulu, Prime, CBS All Access, Peacock and AMC+. And since I’ve got good OTA and an AirTV OTA DVR I should be good to go and fairly cheap.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That kind of made me laugh. I have free Hulu from one relatives phone service, free Prime from my Amazon sub, get Peacock, and have free HBOMax, and subscribe to Disney+ for the kiddos. I rarely watch any of them. I either watch the news (which I could get free, I know), and sports. To be honest, if it wasnt for Nascar, which due to their licensing requires a service that carries all these: Fox Sports 1 and 2 and NBC Sports Network, and MAV-TV. Now, if there was a sports only streaming service, I might be able to ditch linear TV.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

mitchflorida said:


> Did they give a killer deal to try to keep your business or did they just say goodbye?


They offered nothing special. I did get the come back offers promising x, y, and z a month or so later but was comfortable in my decision and had no interest in returning.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting, after the NFL season ends on Jan 3rd, I'm canceling after nearly 20 years. Going to suck next year with no way to legally watch my Jets but m promos ended and these turkeys want $181 a month for 2 boxes and the NFL package. The NFL would be wise to divorce it self from DTV as quickly as possible.


----------



## slovell (Nov 22, 2011)

Same here, $184 a month for two boxes, no NFL package, no HBO etc. It's ridiculous and I'm seriously thinking of moving to an all streaming platform. AT&T have priced themselves out of my budget. More money for less programming isn't a viable marketing approach. I've finally had enough.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

slovell said:


> Same here, $184 a month for two boxes, no NFL package, no HBO etc. It's ridiculous and I'm seriously thinking of moving to an all streaming platform. AT&T have priced themselves out of my budget. More money for less programming isn't a viable marketing approach. I've finally had enough.


Or just call and get your bill
Lowered. If you took half the effort to post this that it would take to call you would be paying less


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Or just call and get your bill
> Lowered. If you took half the effort to post this that it would take to call you would be paying less


I would do the same, which i believe is like clipping coupons for use at a grocery store. But then some here on this forum would flame him afterwards for calling DirecTV about possible discounts.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

slovell said:


> Same here, $184 a month for two boxes, no NFL package, no HBO etc. It's ridiculous and I'm seriously thinking of moving to an all streaming platform. AT&T have priced themselves out of my budget. More money for less programming isn't a viable marketing approach. I've finally had enough.


How are you paying $184/mo for 2 boxes with no extras?


----------



## slovell (Nov 22, 2011)

compnurd said:


> Or just call and get your bill
> Lowered. If you took half the effort to post this that it would take to call you would be paying less


I've called twice in the last month with no results. That's twice the effort you put in with your asinine post.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

slovell said:


> I've called twice in the last month with no results. That's twice the effort you put in with your asinine post.


Have you considered tightening your belt and lowering your tier package to lower your bill?


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I just called DTV to cancel. My bill is now $175 with the regional sports and movies extra, which is just $5. They didn't offer me much of a deal. Just $20 off for a year. The negotiation strategy is an unknown to me. When I told them to send me the boxes to send the equipment back they offered to suspend the service for 6 months so I took that. Maybe I could have gotten more had I continued to ask for the boxes. Anyway, pretty happy with Fubo. The only negatives which are not worth over $1,200 per year is that CBS still broadcasts at 30 fps which makes it unwatchable for sports. So I've got the terrestrial antenna solution for that. Sound is not multi-channel and the Turner stations are not there. I'll just sub to Sling during the BB and baseball playoffs if I'm inclined when that time comes. I figure I'll call again in a couple of weeks (buying time is never a bad option) and this time if Fubo continues as it has been I will cancel permanently.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

DanoP said:


> I just called DTV to cancel. My bill is now $175 with the regional sports and movies extra, which is just $5. They didn't offer me much of a deal. Just $20 off for a year. The negotiation strategy is an unknown to me. When I told them to send me the boxes to send the equipment back they offered to suspend the service for 6 months so I took that. Maybe I could have gotten more had I continued to ask for the boxes. Anyway, pretty happy with Fubo. The only negatives which are not worth over $1,200 per year is that CBS still broadcasts at 30 fps which makes it unwatchable for sports. So I've got the terrestrial antenna solution for that. Sound is not multi-channel and the Turner stations are not there. I'll just sub to Sling during the BB and baseball playoffs if I'm inclined when that time comes. I figure I'll call again in a couple of weeks (buying time is never a bad option) and this time if Fubo continues as it has been I will cancel permanently.


Just be careful about suspending service. IIRC, some time ago they implemented a monthly charge while service is suspended.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I appreciate that info. I asked them today if it costs anything to suspend service. They said no. Then I asked if it costs anything to resume and they said no. They did not mention a monthly charge. But when I Google this, there it is, a charge of $7/month. So I will find out and if they are hiding charges from me I'll cancel immediately but not before laying into them for deceiving me. They did say the period is 6 months. We'll see!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

DanoP said:


> I appreciate that info. I asked them today if it costs anything to suspend service. They said no. Then I asked if it costs anything to resume and they said no. They did not mention a monthly charge. But when I Google this, there it is, a charge of $7/month. So I will find out and if they are hiding charges from me I'll cancel immediately but not before laying into them for deceiving me. They did say the period is 6 months. We'll see!


Aren't you deceiving them by full well knowing there will be a monthly charge and waiting for them to charge you just to give you an excuse for yelling at some random poor offshore schmuck who had nothing to do with it vs. just calling them back and double checking that there will in fact be a monthly charge and cancelling BEFORE you get charged if you don't want to pay it?


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm going to call back. When I have time to wait on hold for 30 minutes!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

mjwagner said:


> Just be careful about suspending service. IIRC, some time ago they implemented a monthly charge while service is suspended.


any idea how much it is??? i heard somewhere it's like 10.00 a month. all speculation though


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DanoP said:


> But when I Google this, there it is, a charge of $7/month.





krel said:


> any idea how much it is???


Answered before it was asked.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> Answered before it was asked.


i missed that post sorry. do know that if one suspends there dtv acct it extends out the contract as well


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

krel said:


> i missed that post sorry. do know that if one suspends there dtv acct it extends out the contract as well


It does


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

krel said:


> i missed that post sorry. do know that if one suspends there dtv acct it extends out the contract as well


Another gotcha is that if you're currently operating under some manner of promotional discount, that discount is NOT extended.


DIRECTV account suspension said:


> You must suspend the account for at least 30 days and no longer than 6 months.
> If you agreed to keep a certain level of programming to get a special offer or lower equipment price, you won't be able to suspend your service.
> You must have no balance due on your account.
> If you only have 1 account, you can suspend it 2 times in a 12-month period. Have 2 or more accounts? You can suspend each one a maximum of 4 times in a 12-month period. If applicable, we'll extend your service agreement for the amount of time you suspend your account. For example: Your service agreement expires in June, but then you suspend the account for 4 months. The updated service agreement now ends in October.
> ...


Pay special attention to the second and fifth bullet points.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

compnurd said:


> It does


that's what i was always told that it extends the contract out by months it was suspended


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

No monthly charge for suspended accounts if you are a 'legacy' or 'loyal' customer. That came straight from customer retention rep who looked up my account. I was advised to call in a month to see if any new promotions 'accumulate' on my account. So, I'm still suspended and I'm good with that.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DanoP said:


> No monthly charge for suspended accounts if you are a 'legacy' or 'loyal' customer.


The fee is noted as being the ever-popular DIRECTV "up to" kind of a number but I expect that few escape it.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> The fee is noted as being the ever-popular DIRECTV "up to" kind of a number but I expect that few escape it.


Their accounting system is a bit messed up. My account has 8 digits. For old timers like me that existed presumably to the pre AT&T days. The newer accounts have 9 digits. When I gave them my account number I was told I was missing a digit. They eventually figured out why and transferred me to the 'legacy' accounts people. These are billing department people and you'd figure they would know right away the difference between the two account numbers. Then I got switched to the customer retention people and we had a good talk. And was told of 'accumulated' promotions. How long they last I do not know. Was told to check again later (a month) and maybe I'd qualify for a promo that would get my bill down to where I want. 80 minutes today talking to DTV.

I found another niggling issue yesterday with streaming and streaming devices. The Roku players leave a very thin blue line at the top of the screen when watching FuboTV. Both the Ultra and pre-Ultra Rokus do this. It is not extremely obtrusive but once you see it you can't unsee it. Apple 4K streamers don't do this and neither does the Amazon Fire Cube. The Apple unit does something with 4k (everything is upconverted to 4k) that darkens the screen for me but I was able to adjust it out by changing the black level on my Sony. But that changes the black level on FuboTV and Netflix and Amazon Prime Video. It's all this stuff I want to know about before I break completely with DTV.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I hate to say it, but it sounds like they were trying to get you off the phone. Call back next month for new discounts is just the way CSR's kick the can down the road and get you off the phone. They are banking on the fact that you just agreed to pay for another month of service at full price and that you won't call back next month because of the hassle.

On the suspension side, I would be stunned if you don't get charged $7 a month. I suspended the DTV service at our vacation house twice over the 4 years we had it and there was a $7/month charge each time. As others have said, the clock on your promotions continues to run without taking anything off the $7 bill and your current contract months, if you are under one, stops counting down while you are suspended.

All that said, after 21 or 22 years, we are pretty close to leaving as well. I have about $80 worth of discounts that will expire in Feb and I find we watch less and less DTV. Worse case, I may cut back 5 of the 6 DVR's/receivers and save $35 a month. Especially since we get Peacock for free because of xFinity, Hulu for free because we have Sprint/Tmobile and Apple for another year for who knows what reason. Add those to our existing Prime and Netflix subscriptions and I have all the TV I need right now. Worse case, I can add a cheap TV package to either my xFinity bill or my Spectrum bill and use their streaming clients to fill in the gaps.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I have no idea what you mean by arguing that I'm paying full price for suspension. That doesn't make any sense. My account is suspended and I can't access DTV content. In return they don't charge me for programming or equipment. Isn't that what suspension means in essence? Why would they charge me full price for no access and who would agree to that?

If they lied about the $7 then no big deal. It's $7 and in a month's time I'll be sure about the direction I want to go. More than likely FuboTV. I just have more time to discover the warts with FuboTV but I don't see anything meaningful at this point.

At this time I have no contract and no promotions. So these things have no bearing on my agreement with DTV.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I hate to say it, but it sounds like they were trying to get you off the phone. Call back next month for new discounts is just the way CSR's kick the can down the road and get you off the phone. They are banking on the fact that you just agreed to pay for another month of service at full price and that you won't call back next month because of the hassle.


Not true. Supposedly, even retention can't pull a repeating discount out of thin air. They can only give you what the system allows. I've been milking discounts for probably 10+ yrs, and when my last one fell off around April, I had a HELL of a time getting it back. I had to wait 3 months, but I certainly didn't pay full price for those 3 months. Loyalty kept giving me one offs to "tide me over". After 3 months, the system allowed to get my promo back.

Now, I'll grant you, not everyone will put as much effort into it as I did lol... I was actually planning to switch to TVision and had it installed, but the PQ sucked, so...


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

left after 10 months. i don't miss dealing with clueless idiots from another planet. i don't miss being put on hold for hours and hung up on i don't miss being refused to talk to a supervisor... i don't miss having to call in every month because the bill is all screwed up and then having to fight with em to fix it then some saying sorry nothing we can do. then calling back in waiting on hold for hours and getting a CSR that can figure out what's going on with your bill and sometimes that takes a few times


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

krel said:


> left after 10 months. i don't miss dealing with clueless idiots from another planet. i don't miss being put on hold for hours and hung up on i don't miss being refused to talk to a supervisor... i don't miss having to call in every month because the bill is all screwed up and then having to fight with em to fix it then some saying sorry nothing we can do. then calling back in waiting on hold for hours and getting a CSR that can figure out what's going on with your bill and sometimes that takes a few times


Yup. We got it. Thanks


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems it would be easier to just quit dtv, and play with streaming for a couple of months and when they do their please come back offer, you should be able to do some re-negotiation to get an even better deal, if you still want them, that is.
All CSR's should know the "basics" including charges for suspending an account.
If you can message them [ like dish] you can always PRINT out the message for future reference.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

now there E-mailing me come back offers as a new customer!!! anyone else get these. it seems to get the discounts and goodies you need to close out one acct and start over. though it's something that i would have to really think over after my last horrific experience with em wich would be doubtful i would switch. i am also thinking there trying to get everyone back that they pissed off to make DTV look worth more so they can off load it for more $$$ than what there being offered. DTV is a sinking ship. with starlink in beta testing and doing good even the people in the sticks will be streaming. the only thing with starlink if they will impose data caps i am sure they will at some point as there don't seem to be any right now..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

They may also see some value as bringing you back as an AT&T customer rather than a DIRECTV customer.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> They may also see some value as bringing you back as an AT&T customer rather than a DIRECTV customer.


I'll agree with you on that note. Though for me to even think about going with att again. They would need better csr's as there customer service is very subpar


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

krel said:


> left after 10 months. i don't miss dealing with clueless idiots from another planet. i don't miss being put on hold for hours and hung up on i don't miss being refused to talk to a supervisor... i don't miss having to call in every month because the bill is all screwed up and then having to fight with em to fix it then some saying sorry nothing we can do. then calling back in waiting on hold for hours and getting a CSR that can figure out what's going on with your bill and sometimes that takes a few times


I'm sure the feeling is mutual.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

mitchflorida said:


> I'm sure the feeling is mutual.


don't get me wrong i love DTV. but the customer service is complete ****. the ones over seas are not trained what so ever as one hand don't know what the other hand is doing. they don't understand english for crap. haha you made me go back to the day of DTV where customer service was stellar and they were 24-7 in america they were well trained and the reps back then made you feel like family. it's to bad att drove it into the ground!!! there trying to get me back i tell em no way. they even promised to give me csr's in america LOL. i just how can you promise to give me american csr's when the phone system routes you to god knows where


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

If you think DTV is overpriced, cancel the service and be done with it. 

Hassling the CSRs makes no sense. They can only give you what is on their computer screens.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

mitchflorida said:


> If you think DTV is overpriced, cancel the service and be done with it.
> 
> Hassling the CSRs makes no sense. They can only give you what is on their computer screens.


He just like to *****. Over and over and over again. At some point he will hopefully realize we were done reading his rants 25 posts ago


----------



## longhorn23 (Jan 19, 2019)

krel said:


> don't get me wrong i love DTV. but the customer service is complete ****. the ones over seas are not trained what so ever as one hand don't know what the other hand is doing. they don't understand english for crap. haha you made me go back to the day of DTV where customer service was stellar and they were 24-7 in america they were well trained and the reps back then made you feel like family. it's to bad att drove it into the ground!!! there trying to get me back i tell em no way. they even promised to give me csr's in america LOL. i just how can you promise to give me american csr's when the phone system routes you to god knows where


I rarely ever get an oversees rep and if I do it's usually when I call on weekends or after 7 pm. And even the one's who are oversees, I've never had an issue understanding their english or had an issues with their accent. And seriously how often are you calling customer service where this is such a huge issue? It's almost sounds like a continuous non-stop racist rant about oversees customer service reps.


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

They currently have offerings right now, too. I have the Ultimate Pkg w regional sports, with TV $35.00 discount + 20 off on 100Mbps Internet that was given me on 1-5-21. Same discount I had previously. Call them on a T,W, Th. daytime and say "Cancel" for example.

Be a Happy Customer.....


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Also ended DTV today after suspending my account for 2 months and trying Fubo. Three calls because of disconnect/silence on other end, 30 minute hold. They actually offered to take my bill from $153 to $90 but they had worn me down so much by that time I declined. And Fubo still cheaper. BTW I was never charged for suspending my account. I just need to make a trip to UPS where they will pack all this up and send it back to DTV.


----------



## badger04 (Jun 7, 2007)

After 17 years I cancelled my DTV. The price just got to be too much. I went to TDS+. TV and the internet for the same price as DTV. TIVO interface much faster. Thank you, DTV


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

longhorn23 said:


> I rarely ever get an oversees rep and if I do it's usually when I call on weekends or after 7 pm. And even the one's who are oversees, I've never had an issue understanding their english or had an issues with their accent. And seriously how often are you calling customer service where this is such a huge issue? It's almost sounds like a continuous non-stop racist rant about oversees customer service reps.


are you on an old DTV acct or are you on an att dtv account. i had to call in and complain when ever the 4K service would go out and it would say it wasn't authorized for my address. wich is a known software issue. it was very rare that i got someone in america not to mention one that knew what they were doing


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

mitchflorida said:


> If you think DTV is overpriced, cancel the service and be done with it.
> 
> Hassling the CSRs makes no sense. They can only give you what is on their computer screens.


who said i thought DTV is over priced. now i would think differently with how bad the csr's are very few are well trained and in america most of the time they were pre att dtv reps and how many software glitches there it's not worth what they want. seems like there trying to force everyone to there streaming service. i filed an FCC complaint and was let go with no ETF couldn't be happier. if you could read my acct with the notes on it it would blow your mind. don't get me wrong dtv is awsome but hopefully they sell it to someone that will put some love back into it but i doubt they will. i sure wont do any business with att again!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

DanoP said:


> Also ended DTV today after suspending my account for 2 months and trying Fubo. Three calls because of disconnect/silence on other end, 30 minute hold. They actually offered to take my bill from $153 to $90 but they had worn me down so much by that time I declined. And Fubo still cheaper. BTW I was never charged for suspending my account. I just need to make a trip to UPS where they will pack all this up and send it back to DTV.


make sure you have your acct number with you so they can scan it in and do what ever


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

badger04 said:


> After 17 years I cancelled my DTV. The price just got to be too much. I went to TDS+. TV and the internet for the same price as DTV. TIVO interface much faster. Thank you, DTV


i wonder how many more are gonna leave if they drop the sunday ticket?? i wonder what the value of the sunday ticket will be in two years also


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> They may also see some value as bringing you back as an AT&T customer rather than a DIRECTV customer.


now that will never happen just like hell will never freeze over


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

krel said:


> make sure you have your acct number with you so they can scan it in and do what ever


Yes.... Wonder why DTV didn't email me to confirm the cancellation. I think that's odd. BTW, I too get the foreign CSRs every time unless it's customer retention. I too have difficulties. I couldn't care less about nationality its just that the connection is typically poor which makes things difficult to understand.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

@DanoP , you might want to look up your account to see if you were actually terminated. If on, "Auto Pay," make sure that is cancelled too. Call them back if you have to, to get things canceled. Say and doing are 2 different things. Yes, you should receive an e-mail cancelation order, too.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Teetertotter said:


> @DanoP , you might want to look up your account to see if you were actually terminated. If on, "Auto Pay," make sure that is cancelled too. Call them back if you have to, to get things canceled. Say and doing are 2 different things. Yes, you should receive an e-mail cancelation order, too.


Good idea. I tried to log in but was told my PWD was wrong. Not the first time. So I called just to be sure. The CSR told me that it could take up to three days to receive an email notification. She also confirmed my account was closed. Thankfully I wasn't put on hold for 30 minutes. Still seems odd that something this simple isn't handled in a more expeditious way.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DanoP said:


> I just need to make a trip to UPS where they will pack all this up and send it back to DTV.


Make sure you read and understand the details of the return. UPS proper typically doesn't intake these returns. You usually have to go to a UPS Store (franchised by UPS Stores, Inc.) or other UPS agent to return the equipment.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

The only issue I had today was waiting in the covid line outside. And I needed my account number because they couldn't find my name. Par for the course for DTV these days.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

DanoP said:


> Yes.... Wonder why DTV didn't email me to confirm the cancellation. I think that's odd. BTW, I too get the foreign CSRs every time unless it's customer retention. I too have difficulties. I couldn't care less about nationality its just that the connection is typically poor which makes things difficult to understand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


i got mine that day but i was furious LOL. give it a couple of more days. i deal with sxm and chase bank off shore csr's never any issues of them understanding me issues are resolved to my liking without all of the att drama. i could care less where there from just do your job. i blame att partly on that to because i don't think att trained them as most of them are clueless.. and once they get your boxes back you'll get an e-mail stating it also. i am also starting to think that cheap labor is kicking em in the you know as well. there not just screwing up DTV there screwing up everything and alot of people are not happy with em right now


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> Make sure you read and understand the details of the return. UPS proper typically doesn't intake these returns. You usually have to go to a UPS Store (franchised by UPS Stores, Inc.) or other UPS agent to return the equipment.


i always used fedex he just needs his account number so they can scan em in and e-mail him


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Teetertotter said:


> @DanoP , you might want to look up your account to see if you were actually terminated. If on, "Auto Pay," make sure that is cancelled too. Call them back if you have to, to get things canceled. Say and doing are 2 different things. Yes, you should receive an e-mail cancelation order, too.


along with an e-mail saying they got there boxes back also


----------

